# Migrating to UK



## jchawla (Dec 26, 2008)

I am considering to migrate to UK in Feb 09. I wanted to know how difficult it will be to get the job.

I am a software developer on Microsoft Technologies with 3.5 years of experience.


----------



## jjuk (Dec 28, 2008)

jchawla said:


> I am considering to migrate to UK in Feb 09. I wanted to know how difficult it will be to get the job.
> 
> I am a software developer on Microsoft Technologies with 3.5 years of experience.




hello,
on a slightly different note which part of the Uk are you moving to and dod you have a place to live?
jx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi,

Online job search used to be pretty good for IT jobs but I haven't been in the UK for a while (since I moved to Oz in July 2007). Click on the UK site if it redirects you someone else to start with....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jchawla said:


> I am considering to migrate to UK in Feb 09. I wanted to know how difficult it will be to get the job.
> 
> I am a software developer on Microsoft Technologies with 3.5 years of experience.


British citizens with many years experience are being laid off from work so there will big competition for any jobs that are out there.
You would be best to stay where you are, there are just not the jobs available in this present economic climate.


----------



## gearhead (Jan 6, 2009)

You may be able to come here on a work visa but getting a job in IT with just about 4 yrs of experience would be very very tough especially in these conditions.

If I were you, i would try some other countries like Dubai or Singapore. But definitely not UK.




jchawla said:


> I am considering to migrate to UK in Feb 09. I wanted to know how difficult it will be to get the job.
> 
> I am a software developer on Microsoft Technologies with 3.5 years of experience.


----------



## himanshum (Jan 4, 2009)

*Moving to UK*

Hi,

Iam also planning to apply for Tier 1 Visa, Are you going ahead with it.

Iam also a IT professional, did u find out how is the situation there.

Regards
Himanshu Malik



jchawla said:


> I am considering to migrate to UK in Feb 09. I wanted to know how difficult it will be to get the job.
> 
> I am a software developer on Microsoft Technologies with 3.5 years of experience.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

himanshum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Iam also planning to apply for Tier 1 Visa, Are you going ahead with it.
> 
> ...


I can tell you that the situation is not good.
As I have already said, British citizens with many more years experience are being laid off because of the current economic climate. 
If you had read all the replies on this thread you would have seen that.


----------



## himanshum (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, ur right but iam going through the JOB site and the requirements are still seems to be there, specially in IT sector.

In IT sector, my area of speciality is eLearning and iam seeing some jobs there with a decent payouts.




Veronica said:


> I can tell you that the situation is not good.
> As I have already said, British citizens with many more years experience are being laid off because of the current economic climate.
> If you had read all the replies on this thread you would have seen that.


----------



## angelinalove (Jan 27, 2009)

now a days job is not easy specially in it companies bcoz of poor market condition. I would say this is not good time to shift. now be with your present office.


----------



## gearhead (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Himanshu,

To be really honest with you the situation in UK is NOT AT ALL GOOD at this moment and if the analyst are to be trusted 2009 seems to be a dull year for the economy as a whole.

I personally know people in the UK IT sector with stable, good jobs who have been made redundant suddenly and these are big IT companies I am talking about. You may see lots of jobs being advertised currently but you never know when these positions will be made redundant and you are asked to leave. 
And if you are coming here on a highly skilled work visa then you will not even be eligible for unemployment / severence benefits if you are made redundant suddenly. Have you thought what will you do then??

So stay safe till this financial turmoil subsides then you can think of migrating to the UK. Till then you can think of exploring other countries like Dubai / Singapore - a lot of my friends are considering moving to Dubai from the UK.

There is too much troubled water in the UK currently to dive into it 



himanshum said:


> Yes, ur right but iam going through the JOB site and the requirements are still seems to be there, specially in IT sector.
> 
> In IT sector, my area of speciality is eLearning and iam seeing some jobs there with a decent payouts.


----------



## Simon_Young (Jan 27, 2009)

jchawla said:


> I am considering to migrate to UK in Feb 09. I wanted to know how difficult it will be to get the job.
> 
> I am a software developer on Microsoft Technologies with 3.5 years of experience.


I work for a company myOE who assists IT professionals move to the UK and assist with bank accounts, sim cards, cv templates, accomodation and tax minimisation. syoung at myoe dot com


----------

